# A little help for the FITA guys



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

http://www.archery.ie/field.pdf
www.ohiofita.org


like the challenge of unknown distance? here's your chance.
like the challenge of trying to hit the X at any distance? here's your chance

the only downside is that you need to join either the NFAA thru the Ohio Archers, or join the NAA/FITA thru the Ohio FITA group. either one supports target archery and has reciprocal membership agreements with the other for events.

Both are good groups and both have challenging events. c'mon out and expand your archery horizons.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Fees payable at the tournament site: $35 US individual, $60 Family
The marina concession stand is right across the park road.
Event format & Awards
24 targets each day first day unmarked distances. FITA Field targets. Distances to 60 meters.
First, second and third place medals will be awarded to the following classes (Division and Age):
Division: Olympic Recurve, Compound, Barebow
Age: Bowman, Cub, Cadet, Junior, Adult, Master +50, Master +60, Master +70
Schedule
Saturday 10:00 – 11:00 am Official Practice
11:00 Shotgun Start, Unmarked Distances
` Lunch, one hour at halftime each day
Sunday 9:00 – 10:00 am Official Practice
10:00 am Shotjun Start, Marked Distances
Tournament Site
Punderson State Park
11755 Kinsman Road
Newbury, Ohio 44065
Park Office Phone: 440-564-2279
Directions
1.5 miles west of SR 44 on SR 87; 6.0 miles east of SR 306 on SR 87
Punderson is South of I 90 and North of SR 422 via SR 44 or SR 306.
Important: follow signs to marina, archery parking is right across the road.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

not to leave out the Ohio Archers.......

http://www.ohioarchery.org/oaa/


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

a bump for the cause


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

less than a week to go for a good group and a challenging round.........on both days.

let's see this shoot succeed.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

On my way there...plus one other form our local JOAD...looking forward to it.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Me and Deezlin are going to try and make it. Any cheap hotels close?


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

The state park has cabins you can rent for the weekend. For those that have never been there, Punderson has a marina and a nice lake to fish in, basketball, tennis, heated pool, frisbee golf, regular golf, hiking trails, and live music on teh patio Friday nights. If you are looking for more to do than just the tourney, which there is not too much around that area, just hanging out at the park should give you enough to stay busy. Also, there is a great Italian restaraunt a few miles West on Route 87 called Mangia Mangia. Great food there.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

3 more days. Headed up after work Friday. Hopefully the traffic will be merciful. Weather looks like it is going to be great!!!


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Where you staying at?


----------



## harvyh (Nov 21, 2010)

Bowtechie, hope you and Philip have a great weekend.

Harvy


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

r49740 said:


> Where you staying at?


Just off 271 near Windmere Rd, I believe. Says it's about 15 miles from Punderson Park. Rate was reasonable and not too far. Due to things out of my control, I won't be arriving until after 11 pm tonight instead of 9-ish like I planned.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Question. Is it legal to use a little piece of paper held out at arms length with marks on it to help decide on distance on the unmarked day?


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

I don't believe so. I am not real familiar with all the rules but I believe that would be considered a rangefinder which is illegal.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

That's what I would think too. I knew it sure didn't sound right to me. Thanks.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Looks like I can't use my LP archery light for my pin since it says no electric or electronic sights.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

they do have a guest class, dont they?


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

rock monkey said:


> they do have a guest class, dont they?


If you're asking me I don't know. Why are you asking???


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

guests can shoot, especially since it is a state park that is public. they just can't win the actual tourney. FITA does not allow site lights or any electronics on the bow. What I dont know is if you are able to use a rangefinder for the second day of known distance or not.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Actually, here are the rules from the Fita book. A note card is not permitted to use for distances. Although it does state on the unknown part. Didnt find anything that says it is not permitted, or a rangefinder for that matter, for the known part.

For athletes of all divisions none of the following equipment is permitted:
9.3.11.1 Any electronic communication device, or headsets in front of the waiting line on
the practice field, and at any time on the field course.
9.3.11.2 On unmarked Field, Forest and 3D courses any type of range finders or any other
means of estimating distances or angles not covered by the current rules regarding
athletes' equipment.
9.3.11.3 Any part of an athlete’s equipment that has been added or modified to serve the
purpose of estimating distances or angles, nor may any regular piece of equipment
be used explicitly for that purpose.
9.3.11.4 Any written memoranda or electronic storage device that may be used for calculating
angles, and distances apart from notes of the athlete’s normal sight marks, the
recording of the present personal scores or any part of the FITA Rules.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

I'm a NFAA hold-out. nuff said.
i dont shoot enough events to justify joining the NAA. unemployment seems to cut back on the discretionary recreation.

that's why i asked a general question of guests being permitted to shoot.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

rock monkey said:


> I'm a NFAA hold-out. nuff said.
> i dont shoot enough events to justify joining the NAA. unemployment seems to cut back on the discretionary recreation.
> 
> that's why i asked a general question of guests being permitted to shoot.


Understand... now bolt that rest down and come join us


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

r49740 said:


> Understand... now bolt that rest down and come join us


wasnt the mount that moved, it was the clamping screw that wasnt tight enough. nobody to blame but me on that one.

i needsta get my 50 and up marks. was a weee bit windy on wednesday to get em.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Ill just guess and set it for you, besides, not too many shots past 50 anyways


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

r49740 said:


> Ill just guess and set it for you, besides, not too many shots past 50 anyways



i'll shoot from the bivg boy stakes. did my aa thing and checked my marks and im good. all gonna be me that screws it up. tyvm


----------

